# Droid Charge Market Search Via Google Search App Broken



## RobTheNext (Oct 8, 2011)

Has anyone one else noticed that the since the new market has updated, if you click the search button on your phone and change the query from ALL to APPS that you can't search? I can't figure out how to fix this. :-(


----------



## ws6driver (Aug 15, 2011)

robcomet1 said:


> Has anyone one else noticed that the since the new market has updated, if you click the search button on your phone and change the query from ALL to APPS that you can't search? I can't figure out how to fix this. :-(


No issues here. 2.3.5 leak stock rooted Rom from tbh

Sent from your moms room


----------



## RobTheNext (Oct 8, 2011)

ws6driver said:


> No issues here. 2.3.5 leak stock rooted Rom from tbh
> 
> Sent from your moms room


I'm on the same one. You can actually hit enter and it searches the market rather than just the apps on the phone? You are doing this from the physical search button on the phone right?

-Rob

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## RobTheNext (Oct 8, 2011)

Nobody else is having this problem?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## RobTheNext (Oct 8, 2011)

Every ROM I try this on, I still get this problem. Anybody? Help!


----------

